# Sony Cyber Shot



## Djholism (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey anybody out there used sony cyber shot for street fashion photography if yes any tips or guidance on it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 3, 2014)

No. Seriously, no.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 4, 2014)

I have an old Sony H9 but I don't use it for anything more important than snapshots on motorcycle trips.  The only time I use it then is because it's a lot more compact than my DSLR gear.  The image quality is rather lousy, the control I have over the camera is virtually non-existent, and I'd never even consider it for anything I wanted to look good.


----------



## Djholism (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks ppl for the reply.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2014)

no. But it would help if you mentioned which model they range from a hundred dollar semi cheap point and shoot to a six hundred dollar pretty good camera.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 31, 2014)

actually even higher 700 rx100 rx10 1300, 3k for a rx1 (i wouldn't mind one of them nice!!)


----------

